# Orijen=soft poo? & gas



## sandraleija (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello all! I've been feeding my 5 month old Chihuahua Orijen for about 2 months now. She was previously on Fromm grain free puppy food, can and kibble, but she just wasn't liking either one very much. She seemed forced to eat it bc she was hungry and still would leave some in her bowl. I decided to give Orijen a try because the ingredient list was great and she absolutely LOVED it. She finishes every meal and can't wait to eat now. But, i've noticed her poop isn't really formed to well and it's way stinkier than it was when she was on Fromm. She also has horrible gas from time to time. Anyone else experience this with orijen?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Our guys have been eating Six Fish for years (various dogs) and I've never experienced that with my guys. Could be something in the food that she is sensitive to though.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Piper gets loose poohs every time we try something new, even if she's even it before. Super sensitive system, I guess. Could this be your pups problem?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd try giving her some dog probiotics. You can get them at PetSmart/PetCo stores I believe. Or try to mix some of the Fromm into the Orijen? Both are good foods.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

If the loose, stinky poops are still around after 2 months, I would go back to the food she did well on. Once she gets back to normal, you can try something else. Orijen could just be too rich for her. It is a great food, but not for all dogs!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

You might try Acana, it's the same company but I think it tends to be less rich.


----------

